# Question about Kindle for PC: Can I deregister it and reregister it?



## malaysia (Feb 26, 2010)

Is it possible to deregister and reregister Kindle for PC repeatedly on a specific machine?  I have K4PC installed on my work computer and don't want to leave my account registered on it.  I do want to be able to download new books to it from time to time.  So, if I deregister it, can I register it again, and can I do this on a frequent and regular basis?

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I would guess you could just remove it from your work PC and install it on a home PC. . . . I don't think you can de-register it without removing it, but you'd have to ask Amazon to be sure.  People have done what you describe with Kindle devices, but the registration process involves knowing the device's serial number.  I don't know if there's any such thing with the PC application.  You might end up, after several times of doing it, that it's called malaysia's 25th Kindle or something.


----------

